# Chicago Gameday is March 15th: Aftermath...



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XIX Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XIX is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XIX is March 15th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XIX. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus). Ask for the "Games Plus" or "Delsing" table.
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 3.5/Eberron*, "Chimes at Midnight," buzz
2. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *1001 Nights*, Nev the Deranged
3. *D&D 3.5*, "Social Climbers," Cerebral Paladin, private room
4. [highlight]This event is full[/highlight] *Unisystem*, "Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men," Ninjacat
5. *Star Wars Saga Edition*, "No Child Left Behind," sw3333
6. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Shadowrun 4e*, "McGuffin," Dfranco83
7. *D&D 3.5*, "The Onyx Citadel," Mark, tall table in back​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1. *D&D 3.5*, "Sold into Slavery," Mark, private room
2. *D&D 3.5*, "Dark Blade Rising," Vyvyan Basterd
3. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Ghostbusters RPG*, "ApoKERMIS Now!", TracerBullet42
4. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Hero's Banner*, Tim C Koppang
5. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Paranoia XP*, "Wireless Memory Downgrade (WMD)," WJMacGuffin
6. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Squirrels Ahoy*, "Squirrels of the Spanish Maine," HinterWelt​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. WJMacGuffin
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. bigznak
5. Nev the Deranged
6. Adareth
7. Dobe
8. Sharraunna
9. Nazriel
10. RedWizard
11. Painfully
12. Tofu_Master
13. Dfranco83
14. Tekkmage
15. DMDM24
16. rvalle
17. GORAK
18. ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

*Morning events*

[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
Morning Game 1: *Chimes at Midnight*
D&D 3.5/Eberron, buzz, table by whiteboard
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_eberron_864200000_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]What do a missing House Medani heir, a silver basilisk, a pirson caravan, Wildnight Festival, and Sharn's master inquisitive Victor Saint-Demain all have in common?

You.

Hit the mean streets of Eberron's City of Towers in this mystery-solving D&D adventure for 5th-level PCs. Characters will be provided. Expect equal parts investigation and combat.[/bq]
1. TracerBullet42
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. waterdhavian
4. Adareth
5. Dobe
6. AstroCat
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

[section]
Morning Game 2: *1001 Nights*
1001 Nights, Nev the Deranged
[imager]http://www.nightskygames.com/elements/1001nightscover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Mysterious strangers. Beautiful women. Enchanted swords. Talking camels. You play members of the Sultan's Court, whiling away the sultry nights by telling pointed stories to advance your own ambitions. Navigate the social maze and you could win your heart's desire; offend the wrong person and you suffer the Sultan's wrath.

Everything will be provided.
Flying carpets and magic lamps optional.

View a list of available PCs[/bq]
1. Reidzilla (Baqir al-Fayyad, the chief cook)
2. grymhild
3. Private Patterson
4. Tim C Koppang
5. Arminzerella
[highlight]This event is full[/highlight]
[/section]

Morning Game 3: *Social Climbers*
D&D 3.5, Cerebral Paladin, private room
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_dndcore_175240000_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The entourage of a landless noble faces difficult prospects-- little opportunity and less respect. Unless, of course, the noble can impress one of the great thanes or earls who could grant land, status, and prosperity. That's worth burying your differences and working together for, isn't it? A scenario with a mix of role-playing, adventure, and problem-solving for six pregenerated 6th-level characters. The setting of the game has an early medieval feel-- more Beowulf or the Mabinogian than high chivalry.[/bq]
1. GORAK
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...


Morning Game 4: *Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men*
Unisystem, Ninjacat
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/roadhouse.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Things are getting bad in the Midwest. Supernatural trouble has been increasing all across the board, with no distinct pattern anyone has been able to detect. It makes for good business at the Roadhouse, so many hunters passing through and in the area that Ellen has to make extra supply orders just to keep up, but the problem is that things seem to be getting worse, not better. When an old friend of the Winchesters calls from Kansas saying there's big trouble on the way, it's the only lead that's available...

Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men is a Unisystem adventure for up to six players in the setting of the CW's "Supernatural" television show. Thirteen pre-generated characters will be available to choose from, including some from the show (sorry, none of the Winchesters are player characters, nor is Ellen.) Unisystem is a simple system to learn and use, needing only 1d10 for all rolls other than damage. No familiarity with the Supernatural tv show is needed -though it might well prove useful. All you need to know is that ghosts, demons, hauntings, possession, etc. are real, and some people fight back against the supernatural. Saving people, hunting things...

If you'd care to choose a character ahead of time, leave a post with your choice on the sign-up thread. Keep in mind, these descriptions are how the characters appear in the Roadhouse. Many have secrets, things are not always what they seem, and appearances can be deceiving...

View the list of available PCs[/bq]
1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Laurie
3. Tofu_Master
4. Keel Tings
5. Keel Tings (friend)
6. Der Spot
[highlight]This event is full[/highlight]


Morning Game 5: *No Child Left Behind*
Star Wars Saga Edition, sw3333
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/starwars_article_rpgsagaed_pic1_en.jpg[/imager]
[bq]This whole Empire thing is not going very well for, shall we say, legitimate businessmen. Four months since the Jedi attack on the Supreme Chancellor, so the story goes, Captain Toby Chamberlain and his crew have found clients scarce and profits dwindling for their “shipping” business.

However, they have been approached with an interesting proposition. An underground group sympathetic to the old Republic is willing to talk about a contract for the safe shipment of some live cargo. Apparently, this group has located a 13-year-old Padawan being held captive in the Outer Rim. Delivery of this cargo would yield a seven-figure payment. It’s dangerous, it’s difficult, but it’s a lot of credits.

Characters will be provided; role-playing will be emphasized. [/bq]
1. WJMacGuffin
2. bigznak
3. RedWizard
4. Jade Fire
5. ...


Morning Game 6: *McGuffin*
Shadowrun 4e, Dfranco83
[imager]http://www.shadowrun4.com/gfx/covers/cat26000.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Freelance Businessman Turkish Israel has picked this team based on their reputations and professionalism. His employer needs a black suitcase held onto for a week and afterwards delivered to a church.

What is Shadowrun without Guns, Broads, Booze, and Spells. There is a healthy mix of Role Playing, Combat and creative thinking. The characters are pregenerated using standard 400 BP rules. The characters will be known by their Street Alias. 

Wildcard - Human Leader
Black Hammer- Dwarven Technomancer
Patriot - Elven Street Samurai
Stuntman Kain - Ork Transporter
McKenna - Human Mage
Walker - Human Covert Ops Adept

View list of PC quirks
View more about the setting and PCs
The GM would like you to choose a PC, too
Learn even more about the setting (links to separate thread)[/bq]
1. rvalle (Ork Transporter)
2. Sharraunna (Dwarven Technomancer)
3. Nazriel (Human Adept)
4. Yort (Human Mage)
5. Painfully
6. Tekkmage
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Morning Game 7: *The Onyx Citadel*
D&D 3.5, Mark, tall table in back
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_dndcore_175240000_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The pass held by the Ironbeard clan has protected the southern lands for centuries but now the Onyx Citadel is under attack and must be defended at all costs. If the citadel falls, then civilization as we know it will be plunged into war.

The Onyx Citadel is a d20-based minis scenario (not DDM) for five players who will each take on the role of five dwarf siblings, the second tier of leadership charged with the defense of the pass.

Some (D&D/d20) experience required.[/bq]
1. thalmin
2. GreatLemur
3. pucky
4. Fenril Knight
5. ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

*Afternoon events*

[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]
Afternoon Game 1: *Sold into Slavery*
D&D 3.5, Mark, private room
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_dndcore_175240000_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The surviving members of the Ironbeard clan have returned to from their posting to the Onyx Citadel. Unfortunately, their homes were on the war torn side of the pass, so win or lose they expected some familial losses at home. Sadly, some clan members have been taken back to the northern mountains to be used as slaves in the silver mines. A rescue attempt must be mounted immediately to ensure as many can be brought back alive as possible.

Sold into Slavery is a 7th-level D&D/d20 scenario for five players. Players from slot who also sign up for slot two might be able to continue with their same character.

Some (D&D/d20) experience required.[/bq]
1. thalmin
2. GreatLemur
3. pucky
4. Fenril Knight
5. ...


Afternoon Game 2: *Dark Blade Rising*
D&D 3.5, Vyvyan Basterd
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_dndacc_953787200_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Hidden away in the Barrier Peaks, a secret society practices a martial path unknown to most of the Flanaess. Here, in the Temple of Nine Swords, the elders of the Sublime Way seek to train trustworthy followers to fight against the evils of the world. They gather weapons of great legacy to aid them in this battle. A recent foray into the mountain of the white plume recently turned up a weapon of unspeakable evil. A black blade created with the singular purpose to devour souls. The elders sent operatives scouting for a means to destroy the blade. One returned with news of a strange metallic fortress buried in the peaks to the north. A team of initiates was sent to find a way to destroy the blade within the alien fortress. But something foul has befallen the scout, an unimaginable event and the elders fear the worst. You have been called upon to ensure the blade has not fallen into the hands of evil. You’ve witnessed the power of your enemy, what they did to your brethren and you know that this evil must be stopped. 

This event uses the Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords expansion. Familiarity with the rules is helpful but not required. 17th-level pre-generated characters will be provided and available for review before the event. Please choose a character when you sign up.

Lachet of the Desert Wind – Jade Phoenix Mage
Medid, Devoted of Wee Jas – Ruby Knight Vindicator
Sihol of the Diamond Mind – Eternal Blade
Dokhum of the Iron Heart – Bloodstorm Blade
Tulan Seine – Shadow Sun Ninja
Raphek of the Stone Dragon – Deepstone Sentinel
Nequill of the Tiger Claw – Bloodclaw Master
Wiston the White – Master of Nine[/bq]
1. rvalle (Raphek of the Stone Dragon)
2. bigznak (Wiston the White)
3. waterdhavian (Dokhum of the Iron Heart)
4. RedWizard (Lachet of the Desert Wind)
5. Painfully (Sihol of the Diamond Mind)
6. GORAK (Nequill of the Tiger Claw)
7. ... (Medid, Devoted of Wee Jas)
8. ... (Tulan Seine)


Afternoon Game 3: *ApoKERMIS Now!*
Ghostbusters RPG, TracerBullet42
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/ghostbusters.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Long before the rise and fall of the Third Reich, long before the rise and fall of the House of Usher, long before even the rise and fall of the Roman Empire, history and literature both ignored the rise and fall of ancient Lonibabia, the nation that partied itself into oblivion.

But deadly prophecy remains, and fulfillment seems horribly near at hand. Is this the Fall of Civilization? Or can the Ghostbusters gate-crash the world's last bash?

Gee, I hope so!

ApoKERMIS Now is an adventure for up to six busters of ghosts who reign at the Mount Prospect Ghostbusters Station...conveniently located across the street from Games Plus. It uses West End's D6 Ghostbusters system. It is extremely easy to learn, so no experience is necessary. Characters will be created at the beginning of the session if you don't happen to have already made one. (Again, extremely easy.)[/bq]
1. Reidzilla
2. grymhild
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. sw3333
5. Ninjacat
6. Nev the Deranged
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Afternoon Game 4: *Hero's Banner*
Hero's Banner, Tim C Koppang
[imager]http://tckroleplaying.com/Heros_Banner_files/hb-website-banner.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The kingdom of Prodan is dying. The lands to the north are enjoying a period of prosperity and peace while the Prodans sink deeper into the depths of starvation and suffering. King Prodan's death left a power vacuum that has yet to be filled. The Queen is attempting to rule, but no one respects her. The Duke is plotting, but he is viewed by most as a villain. And where are the King's children? Brother and sister, loved by all——perhaps they could fill the void? Where have they been hiding since their father passed?

...

Hero’s Banner: The Fury of Free Will is a fantasy roleplaying game with a razor sharp premise and elegant mechanics to match. Every character is faced with a choice between three mutually exclusive and world-changing paths to glory. Which will he choose, and what will he forever give up to achieve his goals?

What’s more, Hero’s Banner supports multi-generational epic play. Each character is designed to last a single session. But the game can go on forever as you link one character to the next in a chain of heroes, each one idolizing the previous.

This game will focus on two characters played in two-player teams. The intent is to run the group through two generations of play so that everyone will have a sense of what Hero's Banner is like in longer-term play.

All players are welcome. No experience necessary.

Will you choose love, power, religion, allegiance, war, or betrayal? Will you become the next king, or leave your people to wallow in their misery?[/bq]
1. buzz
2. Laurie
3. Cerebral Paladin
4. Private Patterson
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Afternoon Game 5: *Wireless Memory Downgrade (WMD)*
Paranoia XP, WJMacGuffin
[imager]http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/product_images/full_size/paranoiacover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Rumors are treason because they’re always false. Take the rumor that an entire sector has been evacuated. If it were true, we have heard about it on the news. The rumor that vending machines and doors are killing people? Just plain silly. That so many Troubleshooter teams have died investigating the evacuated sector that The Computer is drafting regular citizens into new teams? That doesn’t even make sense. Well, I gotta run. Remember, rumors are treason!

Oh, I almost forgot! The Computer has drafted you into a new Troubleshooter team. I’m sure your mission will be safe and glamorous. Have fun!

-------------------------------------------------

PARANOIA is the best damn rpg ever! Do you really want to play D&D again? What is wrong with you? Drop the d4s and play a real game for ….

(Cut! Too inflammatory. Focus on the game’s strengths.)

PARANOIA is a darkly humorous science fiction rpg set in a dystopian future where you aren’t the hero—you don’t even matter! You don’t need to know any rules because it’s against the rules to know the rules! Your character will die multiple times because the GM hates you! Everyone will laugh as your character gets mangled repeatedly! 

(Cut! Too, um, real. Try again.)

PARANOIA is fun. Other games are not-fun. Play PARANOIA.

(Eh, good enough.)

PCs:
Team Leader
Comm Officer
Equipment Guy
Happiness Officer
Loyalty Officer
Hygiene Officer
Medical Officer
Bait

Please email the GM with your PC preference[/bq]
1. Keel Tings
2. Keel Tings (friend)
3. Sharraunna
4. Nazriel
5. Tekkmage
6. Jade Fire
7. Der Spot
8. Gwen110 (Happiness Officer)
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Afternoon Game 6: *Squirrels of the Spanish Maine*
Squirrels Ahoy, HinterWelt
[imager]http://www.hinterwelt.com/Squirrels/AhoyCover200.gif[/imager]
[bq]Arrr! Avast ye matey! The Princess Cashewe be needn’ rescuin’ and ye be the crew for the job. Be it on the Island of Dread or the privateer Faerie Queen, you be called to duty and put ye best paw forward. Ye may be but Squirrels but the lass needs ye. Climb aboard and stow your nuts, this be Squirrels Ahoy!

Characters will be supplied as well as Squirrel Ahoy Dice! Squirrels Ahoy uses Iridium Lite.

If we have time, we will also try Shaolin Squirrels or the new one I am working on Freedom Squirrel: Break on through to Nuttopia. Heck, I will even bring my Squirrel Attack: The Board Game with me just in case.[/bq]
1. Tofu_Master
2. Adareth
3. Dobe
4. DMDM24
5. Yort
6. Dfranco83
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 16, 2008)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie and myself up for Ninjacat's morning game. And Laurie would like to be added for Hero's Banner in the afternoon slot.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Please sign Laurie and myself up for Ninjacat's morning game. And Laurie would like to be added for Hero's Banner in the afternoon slot.



Added!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi there!

Buzz, thanks for posting a picture for my PARANOIA game in the afternoon. Could you please sign me up for Breakfast and morning game #5: No Child Left Behind (Star Wars)? Thanks!


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 16, 2008)

Could you please sign me up for...

Slot 1: 
2. 1001 Nights, Nev the Deranged

Slot 2: 
3. Ghostbusters RPG, "ApoKERMIS Now!", TracerBullet42


----------



## rowport (Feb 16, 2008)

BOOYAH!

Please sign me up for: 
Morning Game 5: No Child Left Behind
Star Wars Saga Edition, sw3333

Afternoon Game 2: Dark Blade Rising
D&D 3.5, Vyvyan Basterd

Playing Medid, Devoted of Wee Jas – Ruby Knight Vindicator

"None shall unveil the mysteries of the Dark Lady-- back, yon beastie!"

Heh.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> Buzz, thanks for posting a picture for my PARANOIA game in the afternoon. Could you please sign me up for Breakfast and morning game #5: No Child Left Behind (Star Wars)? Thanks!



Done!


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Could you please sign me up for...
> 
> Slot 1:
> 2. 1001 Nights, Nev the Deranged
> ...



Done!


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

Done!



			
				rowport said:
			
		

> BOOYAH!
> 
> Please sign me up for:
> Morning Game 5: No Child Left Behind
> ...


----------



## grymhild (Feb 16, 2008)

I think I'm copying Reidzilla ... 

Morning - 1001 Nights - Nev

Afternoon - Ghostbusters - TracerBullet42

~shannon


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm a sucker for generational play.  Sign me up for Hero's Banner in slot 2.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 16, 2008)

Booyah!

Please sign me up for slot 1 game 6:Shadowrun 4e, "McGuffin," Dfranco83

and slot 2 game 2: D&D 3.5, "Dark Blade Rising," Vyvyan Basterd



Sorry HinterWelt, I'd have signed up for the Squirrels game but I want to try the Book of Nine Swords characters. I'll get furrey next time.  

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 16, 2008)

Never played in the Eberron setting before...can you sign me up for Slot one, game one, Buzz?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 16, 2008)

Man.  I've been torn for so long during the planning thread. 

Alright.

Let me hit up that Ghostbusters in the afternoon (it is time to bust some ghosts, ja?), and buzz's Eberron game in the morning.

And of course, breakfast.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

Triple-done!



			
				grymhild said:
			
		

> I think I'm copying Reidzilla ...
> 
> Morning - 1001 Nights - Nev
> 
> ...





			
				Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> I'm a sucker for generational play.  Sign me up for Hero's Banner in slot 2.





			
				rvalle said:
			
		

> Booyah!
> 
> Please sign me up for slot 1 game 6:Shadowrun 4e, "McGuffin," Dfranco83
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

Dubble-dunne!



			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Never played in the Eberron setting before...can you sign me up for Slot one, game one, Buzz?





			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Man.  I've been torn for so long during the planning thread.
> 
> Alright.
> 
> ...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just thought I'd point out that it appears that thread subscriptions are finally working again!  Just in time!  BOOYAH!


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Buzz

I feel like busting some ghosts in the afternoon session, so please sign me up for ApoKERMIS Now!

Thanks


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 16, 2008)

Sign me up please!

Slot 1, Game 4, "Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men"

and

Slot 2, Game 6, "Squirrels of the Spanish Maine"

Thanks!


----------



## rowport (Feb 16, 2008)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Booyah!
> 
> Please sign me up for slot 1 game 6:Shadowrun 4e, "McGuffin," Dfranco83
> 
> ...



Rvalle-

I think Vyvyan wants us to choose which Bo9S character we want when we sign up.  I am taking that as a subtle hint that we have time to bone up on the class abilities in advance of playing a 17th level character.  That is how I am taking it, anyway.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

Added!



			
				sw3333 said:
			
		

> Hi Buzz
> 
> I feel like busting some ghosts in the afternoon session, so please sign me up for ApoKERMIS Now!
> 
> Thanks





			
				Tofu_Master said:
			
		

> Sign me up please!
> 
> Slot 1, Game 4, "Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men"
> 
> ...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 16, 2008)

rowport said:
			
		

> Rvalle-
> 
> I think Vyvyan wants us to choose which Bo9S character we want when we sign up.  I am taking that as a subtle hint that we have time to bone up on the class abilities in advance of playing a 17th level character.  That is how I am taking it, anyway.




Yup. There's alot to digest and will make the game run much smoother on Game Day.


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Buzz. And also, thanks for posting the pic with the game description. I forgot to send one.


----------



## bigznak (Feb 16, 2008)

*games I want..*

Hey Buzz, 

Sign me up for 

Morning: No Child left behind Star Wars Saga Edition Sw3333
Afternoon: Dark Blade Rising (wants to play Wiston the White)

Breakfast too please.


----------



## Keel Tings (Feb 16, 2008)

Keels Tings Here! Howdy All! I was wondering if I can sign up Private Patterson for 1001 Nights and the last slot on Heroes Banner. As for myself there are just sooo many interesting looking games...


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Buzz

Sign me up for:

Morning Game 1: Chimes at Midnight
Afternoon Game 2: Dark Blade Rising  (Dokhum)


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2008)

Added en masse!



			
				bigznak said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Sign me up for
> 
> ...





			
				waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz
> 
> Sign me up for:
> 
> ...





			
				Keel Tings said:
			
		

> Keels Tings Here! Howdy All! I was wondering if I can sign up Private Patterson for 1001 Nights and the last slot on Heroes Banner. As for myself there are just sooo many interesting looking games...


----------



## Keel Tings (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Buzz. 

Would you kindly sign me AND a guest for 

Slot 1, Game 4, "Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men"

and

Slot 2, Game 5, "Paranoia"


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 16, 2008)

Sign me up for breakfast and Hero's Banner, please.

What, Buzz, no indie love this time around?  It's ok. Games is games, right?


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 16, 2008)

ACK. FULL already?? Only 4 slots? Timmy, Tim, Tim, what are you trying to do to me? The description says "teams", 2 people is hardly a team...

oh well. let's see what the options are, then...  meh. Nothing that catches my fancy... disappointing. I guess calling "dibs" on the GM thread didn't count, 'eh? Must be nice for you folks who have access to a computer all day... =P

Ok, well, it'll just be a short GameDay for me then. Or maybe I'll grab some people to do some playtesting for the pickup game.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 16, 2008)

Wheeeeee, sign-ups!

Buzz, sign me up for Slot 2, Game 3, ApoKERMIS Now!, please.

i have no banter. i am banterless. i'll get back to you on that.

*checks depths of gaming bag for missing banter*


----------



## Adareth (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sign us up!*

Hey there Buzz!

Could you please sign up me (Adareth) and Dobe for the following:

1) Breakfast (wouldn't miss it. . . what was the comment last time about bacon?  Someone remind me. . . .   )

2) Morning slot:  Chimes at Midnight (our first time gaming with ya buzz   )

3) Afternoon slot:  Squirrels of the Spanish Maine (just sounds like a hoot. . . or a squeak!)

Thanks Buzz!


----------



## Rooster (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sign me up!*

Hey folks,
Could I be included in the Morning slot for Chimes at Midnight?

Thanks,
Rooster


----------



## rvalle (Feb 16, 2008)

rowport said:
			
		

> Rvalle-
> 
> I think Vyvyan wants us to choose which Bo9S character we want when we sign up.  I am taking that as a subtle hint that we have time to bone up on the class abilities in advance of playing a 17th level character.  That is how I am taking it, anyway.




Yep, I just didn't have a chance when I first signed up.

Give me... Raphek of the Stone Dragon please. I'll print it off and check it out before the game.

rv


----------



## Sharraunna (Feb 16, 2008)

Sign me up for breakfast, Morning Slot 6. Shadowrun, and Afternoon Slot 5. Paranoia, please.


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 16, 2008)

Buzz,

I would like to sign up for Slot 0 - The Breakfasting

Slot 1
6. Shadowrun 4e, "McGuffin," Dfranco83

And

Slot 2
5. Paranoia XP, "Wireless Memory Downgrade (WMD)," WJMacGuffin


Shadowrun and Paranoia!  I've been watching out for those two games for several Gamedays now and I get both in a convenient package.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 16, 2008)

Alright, since Reid and Grym are moving from my game to Ghostbusters, I guess I'll follow them. Sign me up for that one, k plz thx.


----------



## Yort (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Buzz, could you please sign me up for 
Morning: Game 6 Shadowrun and Afternoon: Game 3 Ghostbusters.

Two systems I've always wanted to play, and all in one day! Huzzah!

Carry on.


----------



## RedWizard (Feb 16, 2008)

Buzz can you sign me up for 

The Breakfast
Slot 1 - Star Wars (No Child Left Behind)
Slot 2 - Dark Blade Rising (Lachet of the Desert Wind)


----------



## Jade Fire (Feb 17, 2008)

I would like to sign (morning) up for; 5. Star Wars Saga Edition, "No Child Left Behind," sw3333

I would like to sign (afternoon) up for; 3. Ghostbusters RPG, "ApoKERMIS Now!", TracerBullet42


----------



## Diremede (Feb 17, 2008)

Sign me up for Slot 1 game 1 and Slot 2 game 3.  I can make it this time =)


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm in ur thread, synin up yur plyrz.

(I.e., done.)



			
				Keel Tings said:
			
		

> Thanks Buzz.
> 
> Would you kindly sign me AND a guest for
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done, banter-free.



			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Wheeeeee, sign-ups!
> 
> Buzz, sign me up for Slot 2, Game 3, ApoKERMIS Now!, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Diddly-done!



			
				Adareth said:
			
		

> Hey there Buzz!
> 
> Could you please sign up me (Adareth) and Dobe for the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

It's your lucky day, Rooster. I added a sixth sot in "Chimes" just for you!

"Chimes at Midnight" is now full.



			
				Rooster said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> Could I be included in the Morning slot for Chimes at Midnight?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rooster


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done x2.



			
				Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Sign me up for breakfast, Morning Slot 6. Shadowrun, and Afternoon Slot 5. Paranoia, please.





			
				Nazriel said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> I would like to sign up for Slot 0 - The Breakfasting
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Doneranged.



			
				Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Alright, since Reid and Grym are moving from my game to Ghostbusters, I guess I'll follow them. Sign me up for that one, k plz thx.


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Shadowrun: Done.

Ghostbusters: Full! Sorry, Yort. 



			
				Yort said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, could you please sign me up for
> Morning: Game 6 Shadowrun and Afternoon: Game 3 Ghostbusters.
> 
> Two systems I've always wanted to play, and all in one day! Huzzah!
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done! Welcome to the boards, RedWizard, and welcome to Gameday.   



			
				RedWizard said:
			
		

> Buzz can you sign me up for
> 
> The Breakfast
> Slot 1 - Star Wars (No Child Left Behind)
> Slot 2 - Dark Blade Rising (Lachet of the Desert Wind)


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Star Wars Saga: Done!

Ghostbuters: Full! Sorry, JF. 



			
				Jade Fire said:
			
		

> I would like to sign (morning) up for; 5. Star Wars Saga Edition, "No Child Left Behind," sw3333
> 
> I would like to sign (afternoon) up for; 3. Ghostbusters RPG, "ApoKERMIS Now!", TracerBullet42


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Not done! Both of these events are full, D.  Plenty of other fun choices, though!



			
				Diremede said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Slot 1 game 1 and Slot 2 game 3.  I can make it this time =)


----------



## Painfully (Feb 17, 2008)

Not even 12 hours go by and you guys still manage to fill up 4 games!

Sign me up for

Slot 1, game 6 (shadowrun), and 

Slot 2, game 2 with Sihol of the Diamond Mind as the character choice.

*edit*
oh, and please add Tofu_Master and I for slot zero.


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 17, 2008)

Buzz,
Can you please sign me up for Shadow run in the morning and Paranoia in the afternoon.
And DMDM24 for the squirrle game.
Thanks

[edit]
Doh i should have signed up this morning. 
I Think John got the last slot in shadow run. so ill take Social Climbers
 for a thousand please.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 17, 2008)

*"Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men" Characters*

The following characters will be available in my Supernatural/WitchCraft event. If anybody wants to choose a character ahead of time, leave a post with your choice here on the sign-up thread. (I think all of my players were in the first event, "S.O.S.Winchesters", so you're welcome to reprise your former characters...or pick a new one, absolutely your choice.) Keep in mind, these descriptions are how the characters appear in the Roadhouse. Many have secrets, things are not always what they seem, and appearances can be deceiving...


Aaron Booker, Chris' father, his wife was killed by a demon when Chris was just a baby
Arlo (Arlene), a burly biker, wanted by the Feds & an expert at hunting werewolves
Ash, a.k.a. "Dr. Badass", resident of the Roadhouse & a computer genius
[*]Bobby Singer, of Singer's Salvage Yard, an expert on demons & the paranormal
[*]Brian O'Boyle, a priest who lost his parish, he now hunts demons
Chris Booker, a 23 year old junior hunter, raised by one parent to avenge the others death
Jess Martin, an Army Brat with a mix of hunter-appropriate skills & abilities
[*]Jo Harvelle, Ellen's daughter, determined to follow in her hunter father's footsteps
Jonas (Janelle) LeFleur, a New Orleans Voudon with a unique knowledge of ghosts
[*]KC Carter, quietly driven by revenge, rumor has it KC used to be a cop, years ago
Leanne Leighton, a quiet, perceptive woman with uncanny instincts for the paranormal
Missouri Moseley, a psychic from the Winchesters' hometown of Lawrence, Kansas
Rivertree, a Native American shaman with unique connections to the spirits of nature


----------



## Yort (Feb 17, 2008)

All right, way too sleepy to deal with the heartbreak of missing Rob's Ghostbuster's game, and more importantly the chance to _break_ Rob's game. So in a fit of sleep-addled mania, I choose Afternoon: Game 6. Squirrels Ahoy!

Oh, by my bushy, fuzzy tail, there will be joy at that table!

I assume Fuzzy LARPing.....right?...Anyone...?


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang!  I was hoping to get into the Chimes at Midnight game, but I guess I just wasn't fast enough.

Hmm, sign me up for Shadowrun in slot A and the Bo9S game in slot B, as Sihol of the Diamond Mind.

EDIT: And I see I've been scooped on Sihol too!  Change me over to Tulan Seine.


----------



## Der Spot (Feb 17, 2008)

*sign up*

hmmm, i think i shall go with ninjacat's unisystem game for the morning slot, and then a healthy dose of paranoia for my afternoon.  i imagine i'll be looking over my shoulder for demons the whole ride home


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Slots, Quirks, and Crazy S%*!*



			
				Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> Can you please sign me up for Shadow run in the morning and Paranoia in the afternoon.
> And DMDM24 for the squirrle game.
> Thanks
> ...




Actually, I only picked 5 because that is what looked like the max. I could add another slot. If its okay with Buzz, its okay with me. However, I don't want to step on any toes, being a first timer. The max I have done was 11, and never again.  

I also want my 'runners' to choose who they want. I am using the DnCrg character creation program so after everyone makes their choice. I can send them the character stats so you can review them before the game starts.

I also am going to try something new. Each Character will get a special quirk based on their background.

1. Wildcard 'The Lucky Bastard' : Former SAS Commando/Ex-Con Wildcard is a proven leader, but has a bad reputation for ruthlessness and a disregard for the safety of others.

Special Quirk "Strategist" : Wildcard can use his Leadership [Tactics] skill against a set theshold and the net hits act as a bonus to team actions for a combat turn. Wildcard must have a Coordinated, Specific Plan and everyone must agree to it.

2. Patriot 'The Twisted Cyberpath' : A former Tir Ghost, Patriot is much more machine than elf and it shows in his demeanor and behavior. He can be an unstoppable force but, an uncontrollable one as well. 

Special Quirk "Berserker": When Patriot suffers from 6 boxes of physical damage. He goes into the Berserker state. All of Patriot's physical stats go up by 2 and mental stats go down by 2 for the combat turn. Patriot disregards his own safety and after the combat turn he will suffer 9S unresisted Damage

3. Stuntman Kain 'The Wheel Baron' : The Hollywood Stuntman delves into the Shadows for Profit and Prestige. He is always ready for action on or off the road. 

Special Quirk "Takedown" : Stuntman Kain is very adept at using his vehicle as an extenstion of himself. Whenever Kain uses the complex action ram and succeeds in ramming. The Damage Value is raised by one category. 

4. McKenna 'The Mojo Slinger' : This Combat Mage is a cautious combatant, but can always figure out the best spell/spirit for the job. 

Special Quirk "Can I Borrow This?" : When McKenna successfully summons a spirit; He can trade in services for borrowing one of the spirits abilities for a combat round. Additional net hits will add another round McKenna can borrow the specific power.

5. Black Hammer 'The Nubian God' : Black Hammer fancies himself as a Deity in the Matrix. However, his impressive abilities as a Techomancer make him a truly dangerous foe in the right situation.

Special Quirk "Bam Sucka!" : Black Hammer when he is in the matrix can use add his Attribute ratings on any Matrix Test.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Breakfast*

I'll go with Breakfast if there is enough room.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Feb 17, 2008)

Buzz,

Let me get the final slot for Shadowrun would you? Thanks.

EDIT: Whoops. Looks like someone beat me to the punch. Damn cybered reflexes. I'll take 1001 Nights instead.


----------



## HinterWelt (Feb 17, 2008)

Yort said:
			
		

> All right, way too sleepy to deal with the heartbreak of missing Rob's Ghostbuster's game, and more importantly the chance to _break_ Rob's game. So in a fit of sleep-addled mania, I choose Afternoon: Game 6. Squirrels Ahoy!
> 
> Oh, by my bushy, fuzzy tail, there will be joy at that table!
> 
> I assume Fuzzy LARPing.....right?...Anyone...?



Actually, Squirrels Ahoy uses a standard RPG engine called Iridium Lite. The game is structured a bit differently in that you can run the adventure in 2-4 hours, each character has goals and receives points for accomplishing them and "winning". Still, it plays like a  pretty standard rpg.

You play squirrels. Standard squirrels with a bit of magic. In this case, you are squirrels serving an insane human who thinks you are his human crew. Oh, and Peg Leg Pete is his portuguese water dog with one leg missing, one eye and one ear. You could play him instead of one of the squirrels. Quick rundown of characters include Blue Nut the squirrel leader, Grog who can knock a man out with his belches, Finikin the ships bowsain, and Cannonball Jones the ship's ammunition.

Does that help?

Thanks for signing up,
Bill


----------



## thalmin (Feb 17, 2008)

buzz, please sign me up for Mark's two games, *Onyx Citadel* and *Sold Into Slavery*.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 17, 2008)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> The following characters will be available in my Supernatural/WitchCraft event. If anybody wants to choose a character ahead of time, leave a post with your choice here on the sign-up thread. (I think all of my players were in the first event, "S.O.S.Winchesters", so you're welcome to reprise your former characters...or pick a new one, absolutely your choice.) Keep in mind, these descriptions are how the characters appear in the Roadhouse. Many have secrets, things are not always what they seem, and appearances can be deceiving...
> 
> 
> Arlo (Arlene), a burly biker, wanted by the Feds & an expert at hunting werewolves
> ...




I'd like to play Bobby again and Laurie has requested Jo.

Thx!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, sure, Tim... pick me as your backup-lay. I'm _so_ flattered =P

I will possibly be playtesting 1kN today with my regular group. Following which I may post characters to the list for folks to pre-pick if they like... if we can do the final bits of chargen here it may save time at the table, we'll see.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 17, 2008)

I will take Squirrels Ahoy for 500! I think Cannonball Jones would be a perfect fit.


----------



## Jade Fire (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok have noted Ghostbusters is full.

Sign me (afternoon) up for; 6. Squirrels Ahoy, "Squirrels of the Spanish Maine," HinterWelt


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 17, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> I'd like to play Bobby again and Laurie has requested Jo.
> 
> Thx!





Absolutely, Good Sir! I rather thought that might be case, heh.

The _Supernatural_ supporting cast rides again (maybe in Bobby's Chevelle instead of the bright blue tow truck, this time. *g*)! See you then!


----------



## Keel Tings (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Ninjacat 

I wouldn't mind playing
"KC Carter, quietly driven by revenge, Muhahahaha"
And my friend would like to play as
"Brian O'Boyle, a priest who lost his parish"

But if anyone had these characters before and wants to reprise them just let me know


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 17, 2008)

Keel Tings said:
			
		

> Hey Ninjacat
> 
> I wouldn't mind playing
> "KC Carter, quietly driven by revenge, Muhahahaha"
> ...




Father Brian: Done.
KC Carter: Well, I know Der Spot was interested in that one, but he hasn't posted a character choice yet, so. . .I may make you guys Rock Paper Scissors it, or something. Or maybe I can talk him into somebody else, we'll see. (If you like the "driven by revenge" aspect, Aaron Booker has pretty much the same drive...)


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Dun!



			
				Painfully said:
			
		

> Not even 12 hours go by and you guys still manage to fill up 4 games!
> 
> Sign me up for
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done! Dfranco added an extra slot for Shadowrun, and you're the lucky winner!



			
				Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> Can you please sign me up for Shadow run in the morning and Paranoia in the afternoon.
> And DMDM24 for the squirrle game.
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done!

You keep your fuzzy LARPing at home where it belongs.



			
				Yort said:
			
		

> All right, way too sleepy to deal with the heartbreak of missing Rob's Ghostbuster's game, and more importantly the chance to _break_ Rob's game. So in a fit of sleep-addled mania, I choose Afternoon: Game 6. Squirrels Ahoy!
> 
> Oh, by my bushy, fuzzy tail, there will be joy at that table!
> 
> I assume Fuzzy LARPing.....right?...Anyone...?


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done: Dark Blade Rising.

Not-Done: Shadowrun. Sorry, Kelleris. 

The Shadowrun game is now full, folks.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Dang!  I was hoping to get into the Chimes at Midnight game, but I guess I just wasn't fast enough.
> 
> Hmm, sign me up for Shadowrun in slot A and the Bo9S game in slot B, as Sihol of the Diamond Mind.
> 
> EDIT: And I see I've been scooped on Sihol too!  Change me over to Tulan Seine.


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done, with a side of demons.



			
				Der Spot said:
			
		

> hmmm, i think i shall go with ninjacat's unisystem game for the morning slot, and then a healthy dose of paranoia for my afternoon.  i imagine i'll be looking over my shoulder for demons the whole ride home


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done. There's always room for breakfast.



			
				Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I'll go with Breakfast if there is enough room.


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done for _1001 Nights_.



			
				Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> Let me get the final slot for Shadowrun would you? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops. Looks like someone beat me to the punch. Damn cybered reflexes. I'll take 1001 Nights instead.


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Done and done!



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> buzz, please sign me up for Mark's two games, *Onyx Citadel* and *Sold Into Slavery*.


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Not-Done! "Squirrels of the Spanish Main" is full, as Troy grabbed the last spot. Sorry, D. 



			
				Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I will take Squirrels Ahoy for 500! I think Cannonball Jones would be a perfect fit.


----------



## Keel Tings (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats kool. 

Aaron Booker it is then!
Revenge...Muhahahaha!!!


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Not-Done. Full! 



			
				Jade Fire said:
			
		

> Ok have noted Ghostbusters is full.
> 
> Sign me (afternoon) up for; 6. Squirrels Ahoy, "Squirrels of the Spanish Maine," HinterWelt


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2008)

Right now, the following events still have open seats:

Morning:

1001 Nights
Social Climbers
The Onyx CItadel

Afternoon:

Sold Into Slavery
Dark Blade Rising
Wireless Memory Downgrade (WMD)


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 17, 2008)

Keel Tings said:
			
		

> Thats kool.
> 
> Aaron Booker it is then!
> Revenge...Muhahahaha!!!





Aaron is yours! Although Der Spot's a snarky sonuvagun, he'd make an ideal Chris Booker. . .but that'd just be silly, both of you aspiring to KC and neither playing him, heh.

(And your malevolent fascination with revenge is making me the demons nervous...)

P.S.: Buzz, speaking of Der Spot, you didn't list him under Paranoia in the pm slot


----------



## Jade Fire (Feb 18, 2008)

Gosh so hoping to avoid three strikes.

Ok sign me (afternoon) up for; 5. Paranoia XP, "Wireless Memory Downgrade (WMD)," WJMacGuffin


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Done!



			
				Jade Fire said:
			
		

> Gosh so hoping to avoid three strikes.
> 
> Ok sign me (afternoon) up for; 5. Paranoia XP, "Wireless Memory Downgrade (WMD)," WJMacGuffin


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> P.S.: Buzz, speaking of Der Spot, you didn't list him under Paranoia in the pm slot



Dag! Fixed. Thanks for the catch, N-cat.


----------



## HinterWelt (Feb 18, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Not-Done! "Squirrels of the Spanish Main" is full, as Troy grabbed the last spot. Sorry, D.



Buzz,
If it would help out I have six pregens for Squirrels Ahoy so we could add an extra slot. Mind, the extra player would need to run Peg Leg Pete, the captain's dog and not a squirrel. 

Bill


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 18, 2008)

Does the dog actually have a peg leg?


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay, Dfranco83 was the first person to request a spot once the event filled up, so he nabs the new sixth seat.

Thanks, Bill!



			
				HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> If it would help out I have six pregens for Squirrels Ahoy so we could add an extra slot. Mind, the extra player would need to run Peg Leg Pete, the captain's dog and not a squirrel.
> 
> Bill


----------



## HinterWelt (Feb 18, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Does the dog actually have a peg leg?



Yes, but it is actually an enchanted cannon that can shoot Cannonball Jones...Yeah, it is that kind of game...

Bill


----------



## Diremede (Feb 18, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Not done! Both of these events are full, D.  Plenty of other fun choices, though!




Well no matter, it wasn't in the dice I suppose.  Turns out I will be in Vegas that weekend anyway, so I was going to have to cancel, looks like I won't have to.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Well no matter, it wasn't in the dice I suppose.  Turns out I will be in Vegas that weekend anyway, so I was going to have to cancel, looks like I won't have to.



Well, BOOYAH (Vegas) and STINK (no Gameday for you). Next time!


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Setting, Runner 6, Experience*

The setting after quite a few choices will be Los Angeles; This is where things get interesting in LA compared to anywhere. Runners are enterainment in LA so things will operate differently. I will fill everyone in more unless someone has read Corporate Enclaves, latest Shadowrun 4 Sourcebook and can summarize it more. 

Runner 6

Walker - Human Covert Ops Adept

6. Walker 'The Crouching Shadow' : Walker is a Covert Ops Adept. Walker has a certain flair when it comes to an entrance and an exit. Note: The pregen was in concept a Human Woman, so whomever would like to play Walker has the choice of how to play her/him.

Special Quirk "Gun Fu" : Overwhelming odds are when Walker tends to shine. Once per Combat Turn Walker can add her Gymnastics Skill rating to any ranged attack. Walker must choose at least two targets, must wield two Pistol/SMG firearms, Walker must also succeed in a Gymnastics Test (3).


I am curious as to how much experience the fully formed SR Group has?


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooh, damn, but these games fill up fast.  I woulda loved to try out Hero's Banner, as I'd never heard of it before.  But Mark's two-session game looks entirely kickass, and I'm shocked that there are spaces left.  I'd like to get a slot in both The Onyx Citadel and Sold into Slavery, please.


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 18, 2008)

Dfranco83,

Would you like the SR players to choose characters here on the forums before Gameday or will you be sharing the characters at Gameday only?

Just wondering if we should be calling dibs on characters now or not. 


On SR experience:
Personally I've read the main book a couple times but haven't been able to play the game yet, so I'm not too proficient with the game just yet.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi folks, your friendly PARANOIA GM here. (Also known as WJMacGuffin, Biggles-V and Bill O'Dea.) All those who have signed up for PARANOIA in the afternoon can send me an email with their top 3 choices of Mandatory Bonus Duty (team roles as found on the game's description on page one of this thread). Then, when I stop taking naps long enough to generate characters, I'll email your character sheet to you. I'll have 'em printed for you on Gameday, but I know some of y'all like seeing stats early. Not that it'll matter--you'll still die like kobolds at a "Society For Adventurers Just Shy of Leveling Up" annual picnic and hoedown.

I'd post then here for downloading, but character sheets in this game are best kept secret. 

I can be reached at biggles (at) friendcomputer (dot) net. Thanks!

EDIT: I also have a 1pg primer about the game if anyone is unfamiliar with PARANOIA. It won't help you survive much, but then again, nothing will.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 18, 2008)

*First Dibs Rule*



			
				Nazriel said:
			
		

> Dfranco83,
> 
> Would you like the SR players to choose characters here on the forums before Gameday or will you be sharing the characters at Gameday only?
> 
> ...




Yes I would like the SR players to choose characters. I should by the end of the week get some character sheets together, scanned and posted here. I'm just taking things a step at a time since I've never posted character sheets on the Web before. 

Besides, everyone knows the first dibs rule!


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Done!



			
				GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Ooh, damn, but these games fill up fast.  I woulda loved to try out Hero's Banner, as I'd never heard of it before.  But Mark's two-session game looks entirely kickass, and I'm shocked that there are spaces left.  I'd like to get a slot in both The Onyx Citadel and Sold into Slavery, please.


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 18, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Yes I would like the SR players to choose characters. I should by the end of the week get some character sheets together, scanned and posted here. I'm just taking things a step at a time since I've never posted character sheets on the Web before.
> 
> Besides, everyone knows the first dibs rule!




Alrighty then...

Dibs on Human Adept!


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 18, 2008)

Buzz, 

Could you label the SR player with their chosen character?

I very much appreciate it


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Done! Has anyone other than Nazriel picked one?



			
				Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> Could you label the SR player with their chosen character?
> 
> I very much appreciate it


----------



## AstroCat (Feb 18, 2008)

Please sign me up for:

Morning Game 7: The Onyx Citadel
D&D 3.5, Mark, tall table in back

and

Afternoon Game 1: Sold into Slavery
D&D 3.5, Mark, private room

Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Done!



			
				AstroCat said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for:
> 
> Morning Game 7: The Onyx Citadel
> D&D 3.5, Mark, tall table in back
> ...


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, I guess either the other players haven't been on here becuase I tried to be subtle with the SR players to pick a character. It's not how I normally roll, which is why it didn't work.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Nope, I guess either the other players haven't been on here becuase I tried to be subtle with the SR players to pick a character. It's not how I normally roll, which is why it didn't work.



FWIW, I've noted in the event description that players should choose a PC.


----------



## pucky (Feb 18, 2008)

*Sign me up*

Please sign me up for Game 7 in the morning and Game 1 in the afternoon.  The chance to spend a day playing a dwarf is too good to pass up.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Awesome*



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> FWIW, I've noted in the event description that players should choose a PC.




I appreicate it and I have no idea what FWIW stands for, but I can assume it's what I asked for.

I also would like to add for the SR players or anyone that would like some additional background info and what not. I can post a seperate thread. It will mostly pertain to the game.


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2008)

Eight seats left in the morning and three seats left in the afternoon?  This gameday is filling up fast.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 18, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I appreicate it and I have no idea what FWIW stands for...




"For What It's Worth"


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

A day with Mark Clover... Done!



			
				pucky said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Game 7 in the morning and Game 1 in the afternoon.  The chance to spend a day playing a dwarf is too good to pass up.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I appreicate it and I have no idea what FWIW stands for, but I can assume it's what I asked for.



Sorry, D! TLAs* have become second-nature for me.



			
				Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I also would like to add for the SR players or anyone that would like some additional background info and what not. I can post a seperate thread. It will mostly pertain to the game.



Feel free to post the info in this thread; I can link to the post from your event description. Might as well keep everything in the same place, after all.

EDIT: I just saw that you already started another thread. I'll link to that.


* Three Letter Acronyms.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 18, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> A day with Mark Clover... Done!



Sounds like a prize to go up for auction...

"Yes, friends, that's right...you can bid for a day with Mark Clover!"


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a prize to go up for auction...
> 
> "Yes, friends, that's right...you can bid for a day with Mark Clover!"





Sounds like a cheap date*.




_*Mark pledges to remain fully clothed at all times._


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 18, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Sorry, D! TLAs* have become second-nature for me.
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the info in this thread; I can link to the post from your event description. Might as well keep everything in the same place, after all.
> ...




I just don't want to clutter the thread.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I just don't want to clutter the thread.



Good...cuz that's my job.

(Don't worry, there's going to be plenty of clutter over the next 4 weeks.)


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 18, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Sorry, D! TLAs* have become second-nature for me.
> 
> * Three Letter Acronyms.




For what it's worth, FWIW is a four-letter acronym.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, FWIW is a four-letter acronym.



Dammit, Scotty! Put down that drink and get back in the engine room.


----------



## Fenril Knight (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, everyone!  If I can, I'd like to join Mark's game, "The Onyx Citadel" in the morning and "Sold into Slavery" in the afternoon ^^  I hope I'm not too late >_>


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to my players, thalmin, GreatLemur, AstroCat, pucky, and Fenril Knight.  I wll get more information to you before the gameday to make the first slot game easier and smoothier. Thanks!


----------



## Gwen110 (Feb 18, 2008)

Please sign me up for Wireless Memory Downgrade.  I would like to be Happiness Officer.  thanks.

gwen


----------



## Sharraunna (Feb 18, 2008)

I would love to give the dwarven Technomage a shot in Shadowrun.

"Bam sucka!"

I've done a lot of reading in the Shadowrun 4e book, and a bit in Street Magic, but have zero practical experience.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I did not end up running 1kN with my group, but I am posting my pregens anyway.
They are only partial pregens, there will be some personalizing to do at the table.

Nobody is required to pick before the actual game, it's completely optional. Mostly I guess this is just to give a little taste of the flavor of... you get the point.

Baba Mustapha, the court physician
Duha, the tailor (or seamstress, Duha is a unisex name)
Fahd ibn Rashid, the master of swords (ie captain of the guard)
Baqir al-Fayyad, the chief cook
Umm Sidi Zuleika, the Sultana's midwife
Sa'dia, the Sultan's favorite dancer (at the moment, anyway)
Jamal al-Rawandi, the court poet (a Persian, and also a unisex name)

Those who choose now will have more chance to personalize their courtier. If you pick at the table, you'll have less. That's about it.

post here or emails welcome.


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2008)

Done! Mark, both of your events are now full.



			
				Fenril Knight said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone!  If I can, I'd like to join Mark's game, "The Onyx Citadel" in the morning and "Sold into Slavery" in the afternoon ^^  I hope I'm not too late >_>


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2008)

Done! Dfranco83, your event is now full.



			
				Gwen110 said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Wireless Memory Downgrade.  I would like to be Happiness Officer.  thanks.
> 
> gwen


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2008)

Noted!



			
				Sharraunna said:
			
		

> I would love to give the dwarven Technomage a shot in Shadowrun.
> 
> "Bam sucka!"


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2008)

Event description now links to this post, FYI.



			
				Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Well, I did not end up running 1kN with my group, but I am posting my pregens anyway.
> They are only partial pregens, there will be some personalizing to do at the table.
> 
> Nobody is required to pick before the actual game, it's completely optional. Mostly I guess this is just to give a little taste of the flavor of... you get the point.
> ...


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 19, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done!
> Done!
> Done!
> Triple-done!
> ...


----------



## rowport (Feb 19, 2008)

Pbartender said:
			
		

>



Matt-

What are you saying here-- that Buzz is a prince among men, or a petty little dictator?

(My history is failing me.  Or maybe I am failing it.  Heh.)


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2008)

rowport said:
			
		

> Matt-
> 
> What are you saying here-- that Buzz is a prince among men, or a petty little dictator?
> 
> (My history is failing me.  Or maybe I am failing it.  Heh.)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Donne

10 points for Pb!


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Come On*

Are you guys...Donne?

EDIT: Come On that is some Triple Cheesey Pizza Goodness right there....


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm laid out sick for a couple days, disconnected from the net and come back to discover one slot still open?


----------



## buzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Are you guys...Donne?
> 
> EDIT: Come On that is some Triple Cheesey Pizza Goodness right there....



5pts for Dfranco83!


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Arrr!*



			
				Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> I'm laid out sick for a couple days, disconnected from the net and come back to discover one slot still open?




I know Vy, I wouldn't mind playing. However, I just have thing for playing a Pirate Peg Leg Dog, Woof Arrr! 

The Irony of this is that I am a Ninja fan!


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Wildcard, Stuntman Kain Character Sheets*

Here are two of the character sheets up and ready. 

Good news is that I have it scanned under a pdf file.

Bad news is that its in my handwriting, which isn't the best. So whomever is going to pick one of these two will get a headstart.


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2008)

Added links from your description.



			
				Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Here are two of the character sheets up and ready.
> 
> Good news is that I have it scanned under a pdf file.
> 
> Bad news is that its in my handwriting, which isn't the best. So whomever is going to pick one of these two will get a headstart.


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Nev,

I would like to play:
Baqir al-Fayyad, the chief cook (Mmm...the roast beatle soup is very fresh today!)

Email me @ reidzilla (AT) gmail (DOT) com


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2008)

Noted in event description.



			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Nev,
> 
> I would like to play:
> Baqir al-Fayyad, the chief cook (Mmm...the roast beatle soup is very fresh today!)
> ...


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 21, 2008)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Nev,
> 
> I would like to play:
> Baqir al-Fayyad, the chief cook (Mmm...the roast beatle soup is very fresh today!)
> ...





<buzz>

Done!

</buzz>


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> <buzz>
> 
> Done!
> 
> </buzz>



Buzz...you look taller.  (if I remember correctly, you're a tall fella, Nev.  Although it could just be the hat.)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 22, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I know Vy, I wouldn't mind playing. However, I just have thing for playing a Pirate Peg Leg Dog, Woof Arrr!
> 
> The Irony of this is that I am a Ninja fan!




You've probably overheard too much about my meatgr....er, I mean adventure. Yeah, that's the ticket!

*bump*


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 23, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Yes I would like the SR players to choose characters. I should by the end of the week get some character sheets together, scanned and posted here. I'm just taking things a step at a time since I've never posted character sheets on the Web before.
> 
> Besides, everyone knows the first dibs rule!





Dfranco83 feel free to assign me a character or ill take whatever is leftover. I like the challange. Also thanks for opening a spot for me.


Buzz. 
Thanks for all the hard work.
Can you add myself and DMDM24 to breakfast please.
Thanks


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2008)

No sweat. Man, breakfast is gonna be huge!



			
				Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Buzz.
> Thanks for all the hard work.
> Can you add myself and DMDM24 to breakfast please.
> Thanks


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Understandable, However...*



			
				Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Dfranco83 feel free to assign me a character or ill take whatever is leftover. I like the challange. Also thanks for opening a spot for me. Thanks





I can understand, however I personally would like everyone to pick a character. I just want my players in this game to be out there. Since the setting is in LA and since the runners are going to be an underground entertainment. They need to take initiative and be out there, even the crazy elf. 

I'm going to try the rest of the characters by Monday Evening. Because after that I need to get into the NPC's, and what not.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 24, 2008)

Go ahead and add me to Breakfast. 


Bacon!!!


rv


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2008)

Done!

Sasquatch!!!



			
				rvalle said:
			
		

> Go ahead and add me to Breakfast.
> 
> 
> Bacon!!!
> ...


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 25, 2008)

Mmm... SASQUATCH BACON!!! =P~


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Character Sheets are Ready to Go!*

I finally was able to get them scanned and submitted. I did a lot of erasing and writing for Black Hammer and McKenna so I can provide a cleaner version when it comes to Game Day or whomever picks up either character can translate the character information into a new sheet.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I finally was able to get them scanned and submitted. I did a lot of erasing and writing for Black Hammer and McKenna so I can provide a cleaner version when it comes to Game Day or whomever picks up either character can translate the character information into a new sheet.



Added to description. I wasn't sure who "Walker" was, though. Is that the Wildcard?


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 26, 2008)

*6th Runner*

Walker is actually the 6th Runner for the 6th Player I added, which had the Gun Fu Quirk. 

It would be 

6. Walker - Human Covert Ops Adept


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Crap!*

EDIT: So since I posted this on accident. So i wlll just close with this:

Good Gravy!


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah, added.



			
				Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Walker is actually the 6th Runner for the 6th Player I added, which had the Gun Fu Quirk.
> 
> It would be
> 
> 6. Walker - Human Covert Ops Adept


----------



## rvalle (Feb 26, 2008)

I just noticed we should pick a character for the Shadowrun game.

I'll take Stuntman Kain - Ork Transporter


Vroom! Vroom!

rv


----------



## rvalle (Feb 26, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I am curious as to how much experience the fully formed SR Group has?




I have about none. Though I'm well read in the fantasy area and have read cyber-punk type stuff before.

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 26, 2008)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I have about none. Though I'm well read in the fantasy area and have read cyber-punk type stuff before.
> 
> rv



And you've played a kobold/halfling master chef...which, as far as I'm concerned, means that you're prepared for anything.  (Should be returning next gameday...btw.)


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2008)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I'll take Stuntman Kain - Ork Transporter



Noted!


----------



## rvalle (Feb 26, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> And you've played a kobold/halfling master chef...which, as far as I'm concerned, means that you're prepared for anything.  (Should be returning next gameday...btw.)




I've been putting that on my resume but all I get are strange looks. I figured it would be a shoe in for any job!



rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 26, 2008)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I've been putting that on my resume but all I get are strange looks. I figured it would be a shoe in for any job!
> 
> 
> 
> rv



You just need to offer a little pineapple with your resume..._THEN _ you'll be a shoe in.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Feb 26, 2008)

*What kind of...*

What kind of D20 Humor game was this to prompt a Kobold/Halfling Master Chef? It reminds me of a friend's NPC called 'The Farm King' the greatest commoner of all time (LV. 20)


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> What kind of D20 Humor game was this...



D&D is pretty much always d20 Humor when TracerBullet42 runs it.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 26, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> D&D is pretty much always d20 Humor when TracerBullet42 runs it.



Huh?  What part of a goat lord that sits upon a throne of straw sounds funny?

Just cast "Speak with Plants" in a game of mine and you'll see how silly things can get.  (That poor, lonely, lonely fern...)

As for the master chef, there's a halfing prestige class called "Master Chef" in Mongoose's Quintessential Halfling book.  I was playing a halfling cook in a campaign for quite a while.  (He was a rogue, by class, but was an aspiring chef.)  When he bit the dust at the result of nasty trap, he was later reincarnated...as a kobold.  People just love seeing their food prepared by a kobold, I tell ya.

He also has a wisdom score of 5 and a twin brother with a Dex of 8.

Good times.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 27, 2008)

*It's pronounced VEE-dub, ja?*

Just thought I'd share this awesome picture that some super cool person doctored up for me...


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2008)

TracerBullet42 - _I ain't `fraid of no post._

Hinterwelt - _I hear he likes the squirrels._

Buzz - _Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah._


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 28, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd share this awesome picture that some super cool person doctored up for me...




That VW is pure win.  I feel so proud to have played a part in the creation of the Mount Prospect GhostBusters franchise.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I'll have to doctor that van up a little bit more.  It's like my second photoshopping attempt ever, so I'm not horribly un-pleased with the results, but seeing it again I see stuff I'd like to clean up more.  Like the logo.  God getting that logo into the right perspective was freaking impossible.

But still, if I were a ghost, and I saw that, and heard the Mo-Do bumping down the street?  I'd depart for another plane of existence.

In other non ghostbusting news....


Do we have *bacon steak* yet?  Breakfast will not be complete without it.


----------



## Mark (Mar 1, 2008)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Do we have *bacon steak* yet?  Breakfast will not be complete without it.






Bacon, bacon, bacon!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 1, 2008)

O.O


My heart hurts from WATCHING that video.  Bacon steak is one thing, but chicken fried bacon?  That's. Wow.


----------



## thalmin (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone for a road trip to Snook?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 2, 2008)

To hell with student teaching, *I'm in*


----------



## ejja_1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wasa Snook?


----------



## buzz (Mar 2, 2008)

Coming into the home stretch, folks!

FYI: GMs, this is the final week in which you can remove your event from the schedule, guilt-free.


----------



## thalmin (Mar 3, 2008)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Wasa Snook?



The town in Texas where they have the Chicken Fried Bacon (the first bacon link in Mark's post.)


----------



## Mark (Mar 3, 2008)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The town in Texas where they have the Chicken Fried Bacon (the first bacon link in Mark's post.)





I do not think that most people realized the each of those bacons was its own link.  That's right.  Three excellent bacon videos, after a fashion.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure if anyone's mentioned it in this thread yet, but the auction at Games Plus is this week!  Stop by and check it out!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would just like to point out to potential Gamedayers that the Bloodclaw Master is not a 'furry' and thus will not violate Buzz's ban on Furry Roleplaying.   

11 days...bump


----------



## buzz (Mar 4, 2008)

FYI: Some talk of how to commemorate Gary on Gameday

Ideas are welcome.


----------



## sw3333 (Mar 5, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just cast "Speak with Plants" in a game of mine and you'll see how silly things can get.  (That poor, lonely, lonely fern...)




Or turn an assassin into a bunny. Stupid bunny.


----------



## Keel Tings (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mr. Patient
Just as a small gesture, maybe leave an empty chair for him at every table. 



Thats a great idea! Simple yet effective.


----------



## GORAK (Mar 6, 2008)

The BUZZ is back!

Hello Buzz! 
Long time, no see dude! Good to see ya Buzz'ing about and keeping Gameday going! Good job there!   

Could ya put me on for:
Breakfast- 8:00am
Morning Slot- 3. D&D 3.5, "Social Climbers," Cerebral Paladin, private room
Afternoon Slot- 2. D&D 3.5, "Dark Blade Rising," Vyvyan Basterd

since all the other games look filled.
If any of the DM's need pre-approvals for players in their games (like some past Gamedays did), they can send me an email to:  
gorak@ameritech.net

Otherwise, my calendar is marked and I will be there!
I will also inform everyone in my Sunday D&D group that I run and see if I can bring along some more players as well. 
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/swordquest/

Thx,
Gorak
(Joe)


----------



## GORAK (Mar 6, 2008)

Keel Tings said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mr. Patient
> Just as a small gesture, maybe leave an empty chair for him at every table.
> 
> ...





I like the empty chair at every table idea; it's a simple way to pay our respects to the man that  literally created the foundation for all the RPG game we enjoy today.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 6, 2008)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Afternoon Slot- 2. D&D 3.5, "Dark Blade Rising," Vyvyan Basterd
> 
> If any of the DM's need pre-approvals for players in their games (like some past Gamedays did), they can send me an email to:
> gorak@ameritech.net
> ...




No pre-approvals, but I did ask players to choose a character at sign up. Not much of a decision for you to make since there's only one open character at this point (Nequill of the Tiger Claw). The character link is available on the front page and I ask my players to take a look to get familiar (since they are 17th-level PCs) and if possible print a copy of your own PC before gameday.


----------



## GORAK (Mar 6, 2008)

Vyvyan,
The Nequil Tiger Claw character is fine with me, I will print out all the sheets off my computer and save you the ink. I have not read the Dark Blade Rising campaign but I'm a quick learner and can adapt to anything new. 
Gorak
(Joe)


----------



## buzz (Mar 7, 2008)

GORAK said:
			
		

> The BUZZ is back!



BOOYAH!



			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> Could ya put me on for:
> Breakfast- 8:00am
> Morning Slot- 3. D&D 3.5, "Social Climbers," Cerebral Paladin, private room
> Afternoon Slot- 2. D&D 3.5, "Dark Blade Rising," Vyvyan Basterd



Done!

Our afternoon events are now totally full. Hopefully we'll get some more folks in Cerebral Paladin's game, or least a batch o' walk-ins.


----------



## buzz (Mar 7, 2008)

Keel Tings said:
			
		

> Just as a small gesture, maybe leave an empty chair for him at every table.



I like that idea.

I might also bring my 1e DMG and just roll on a random table during my event.


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2008)

Breakfast reservation has been made. I've made them aware that most people will be asking for separate checks, so please do not hesitate to order or ask for your bill. They also will likely not have us all at a single table, but we should all be in the same area.


----------



## Mark (Mar 9, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> I might also bring my 1e DMG and just roll on a random table during my event.





This must be done.


----------



## Nazriel (Mar 10, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> This must be done.




So spake The Mark, so shall Buzz be commanded.


----------



## buzz (Mar 10, 2008)

FYI, the schedule is locked. Come prepared to run, no matter what!

And, BOOYAH!


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 11, 2008)

*Curses!*

I have just found out that my group's regular game is scheduled the same day as the Game Day, so it looks like I won't be able to make it to Vyvyan Bastard's Dark Blade Rising game in the afternoon.  *sigh*

Apologies all around for the inconvenience.


----------



## buzz (Mar 11, 2008)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I have just found out that my group's regular game is scheduled the same day as the Game Day, so it looks like I won't be able to make it to Vyvyan Bastard's Dark Blade Rising game in the afternoon.  *sigh*
> 
> Apologies all around for the inconvenience.



You'd choose your regular game over Gameday? YOU'RE SO FIRED!

No sweat, K. Vyv, you've got a seat open now.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 11, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> You'd choose your regular game over Gameday? YOU'RE FIRED!




Fixed that for you Buzz-Trump.   Or if you put more vitriol and overacting into it you could be Buzz McMahon.



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> No sweat, K. Vyv, you've got a seat open now.




GORAK, if you'd rather play Tulan Seine than Nequill of the Tiger Claw, now is your chance.


----------



## buzz (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, morning GMs:

In the (hopefully) unlikely event that we don't get any AM walk-ins, is anyone willing to add GORAK or Cerebral Paladin to their event? I know there's a spot left right now in Nev's _1001 Nights_ game, but other than that, we're full-up, so that'll leave one person the odd gamer out.

I'll go ahead and disqualify myself right now, as I already added a seat earlier.


----------



## Mark (Mar 12, 2008)

They can join me.


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, Mark.  Obviously, I hope that we do get some walk-ins, but it's good to have a home for Gorak and myself if we don't.

I think we need a total of about 3 players for my game to go off-- 4+ would be better, but 3 should work.  2 is conceivable, but I would want to talk with the players about that-- it wouldn't be the same game really, but it would still probably be fun.

(Actually, the more I think about it, the more I think 2 could work-- it would be different, but should still be fun.)


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 12, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hey, morning GMs:
> 
> In the (hopefully) unlikely event that we don't get any AM walk-ins, is anyone willing to add GORAK or Cerebral Paladin to their event?




Mark has offered to expand his event, but BLLoDaM is the second event in my _Supernatural_ Unisystem trilogy. I ran the first one with eight players and have 13 characters ready to go, so I can open my event by a seat or two if needed, also.


----------



## rowport (Mar 12, 2008)

*Sorry, folks!*

Folks-

I have a bad news/good news post here:
BAD:
I have some scheduling conflicts this weekend that will prevent me from making it this time around.
GOOD:
That opens some seats for other folks.

Sorry, all!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 12, 2008)

rowport said:
			
		

> Folks-
> 
> I have a bad news/good news post here:
> BAD:
> ...




D'oh! My players are dropping like flies.   

If anyone wishes to switch characters to either of the newly open ones, please feel free. First to post gets their choice.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Buzz,
I have been called out of town unexpectedly. Sadly, I will not be able to make it to Gameday, much as I was looking forward to it. So that 6th slot that you so kindly added to your Eberron game is now open. Hope it is a blast for everyone. Roll some dice in Gary's honor for me!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 12, 2008)

It just wouldn't be a gameday without cancellations, no?

Just don't go dropping out of my game, peoples!

Or I'll cry.

Seriously, nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Mark (Mar 12, 2008)

Our gumption level just dropped.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 12, 2008)

I actually have a friend taking that last slot in my game. I'd open another seat, but I'm actually not sure if everyone will get a full turn as it is.

*EDIT* Oh, right, I guess I should say "Buzz! Add Arminzerella to my game!"


----------



## GORAK (Mar 13, 2008)

*Vyvyan Basterd*- For your Afternoon Game 2: Dark Blade Rising, I will stay with the Nequill toon as I am already familiar with her stats. I will print out the char sheet tonight so it will be ready for Saturday. 

*Cerebral Paladin & Buzz*- If not enough people get booked for Cer Pal's Social Climbers morning game, I would be happy to jump in as an extra PC or even NPC in one of the other games. I am a quick learner and can figure out even new games relatively quickly.
In a 3.5 D&D game, I would be concerned about group survivability with just 2 or even 3 PC's in a party especially around lev 5 and 6 when missions and encounters become a lot more dangerous.


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry I've been away from the boards, folks. It's been a busy week!



			
				rowport said:
			
		

> BAD:
> I have some scheduling conflicts this weekend that will prevent me from making it this time around.





			
				Rooster said:
			
		

> I have been called out of town unexpectedly. Sadly, I will not be able to make it to Gameday, much as I was looking forward to it. So that 6th slot that you so kindly added to your Eberron game is now open. Hope it is a blast for everyone. Roll some dice in Gary's honor for me!



I was wondering when the cancellations would start.  No sweat, guys. Thankfully, rowport is in my regular game, so I can kill his PCs for months and months to come!



			
				Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Oh, right, I guess I should say "Buzz! Add Arminzerella to my game!"



Done! Yer all full now.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> They can join me.





			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ark has offered to expand his event, but BLLoDaM is the second event in my Supernatural Unisystem trilogy. I ran the first one with eight players and have 13 characters ready to go, so I can open my event by a seat or two if needed, also.



Thanks, guys. With the spots that opened up in the morning, there are now even more options for walk-ins and orphans.


----------



## Yort (Mar 14, 2008)

In a valiant effort to wait until the last minute, I've decide to finally choose a character in Dfranco's morning Shadowrun game, should that option still be available. Mckenna, human mage, I choose YOU!

Still having a hard time believing the day is tomorrow. That will probably sink in about noon tomorrow, mid-way through my second character death.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Mar 14, 2008)

Watch it Pokemon references will get you shot at in Shadowrun; Ha Ha Ha...Geek The Mage!

Is anyone planning anything this weekend this St. Pattys weekend?


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys. With the spots that opened up in the morning, there are now even more options for walk-ins and orphans.





Good to go.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 14, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> Is anyone planning anything this weekend this St. Pattys weekend?




Going to Gameday! Duh!


----------



## Dfranco83 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Going to Gameday! Duh!





How about I add as well as Gameday! Does anyone else have anything planned for St. Pattys Weekend?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 14, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> How about I add as well as Gameday! Does anyone else have anything planned for St. Pattys Weekend?




Sure...clarify your question in an attempt to stop me from being a smart-ass.   

We're going out after Gameday...Sunday should blur right on by...


----------



## AstroCat (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, I got something happening Sat. night all of a sudden so I have to bail on:
Afternoon Game 1: Sold into Slavery
D&D 3.5, Mark, private room

If it makes it easier I could switch out for the morning to:
Slot 1: Morning

Morning Game 1: Chimes at Midnight
D&D 3.5/Eberron, buzz, table by whiteboard

Since the morning:
Morning Game 7: The Onyx Citadel
D&D 3.5, Mark, tall table in back

...ties in to the afternoon game.

Let me know what you think is best.

Thanks and sorry about the last minute change but I just found out this morning.


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2008)

Yort said:
			
		

> In a valiant effort to wait until the last minute, I've decide to finally choose a character in Dfranco's morning Shadowrun game, should that option still be available. Mckenna, human mage, I choose YOU!



Noted!


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2008)

AstroCat said:
			
		

> Let me know what you think is best.
> 
> Thanks and sorry about the last minute change but I just found out this morning.



No sweat, AC. You're probably fine, though Mark can better speak to that point.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2008)

Either way is good.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 14, 2008)

Edit: Deleted dumb joke because it didn't eben make sense to me.


----------



## AstroCat (Mar 14, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Either way is good.




Too be fair go ahead and move me over to:

Morning Game 1: Chimes at Midnight
D&D 3.5/Eberron, buzz, table by whiteboard

That will keep Mark's game more consistent.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2008)

Done!



			
				AstroCat said:
			
		

> Too be fair go ahead and move me over to:
> 
> Morning Game 1: Chimes at Midnight
> D&D 3.5/Eberron, buzz, table by whiteboard
> ...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 15, 2008)

Have fun, guys!


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Have fun, guys!





Thank you, PC!  You, too!


----------



## buzz (Mar 15, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Have fun, guys!



w00t!   

See you soon, everyone.


----------



## GORAK (Mar 15, 2008)

Since I am the only person who signed up for the Morning Game 3: Social Climbers, I will come anyway at 9:30am to see if there are any spots left open at any of the morning games.


----------



## SkyWill (Mar 15, 2008)

Please sign me up for "No Child Left Behind" for slot one and "Dark Blade Rising" for slot 2.

My schedule cleared up this morning; my wife had to go practice with her band for the next 12 hours.  And when the cat's away, the mice get together and roll d20's.  

Sorry for the last minute entry.  See you in 2 hours!


----------



## waterdhavian (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it today, came down with a cold yesterday that decided to keep me in bed.  Better to recuperate and not infect everyone else.

Catch you all next time.


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2008)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Sorry I couldn't make it today, came down with a cold yesterday that decided to keep me in bed.  Better to recuperate and not infect everyone else.
> 
> Catch you all next time.





Sorry to hear that. See you next time.


----------



## Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

What larks!  The slot one game turned into a double slot battle for control of the whole valley of the Onyx Citadel!  Rockin good time!

Thanks to all of my players, to Curt and Buzz for their usual excellence, the Games Plus crew, and to everyone who attended for all the yucks and fun!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 16, 2008)

Likewise, thanks to Curt and Buzz for doing such a great job--again.

Also, thank you to the folks who played in my PARANOIA game "WMD". I have not laughed that hard, or often, in a while. You were all great sports and it was a pleasure to play with you. I hope to run PARANOIA at every GameDay I can attend, so hopefully I'll see y'all in June!


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 16, 2008)

Ahh, GameDay. Such Fun!

To my morning players, Vyvyan Basterd, Laurie, Tofu_Master, Keel Tings, & Der Spot, many thanks for great fun with demonic intrigue...you guys pretty much had almost no idea what you were doing and FAR less idea *why* you were doing it, but you stopped Beelzebub from opening the gates of Hell and unleashing untold numbers of demons on Earth, and really, that's the important part, isn't it? That's twice now he's had that plan foiled; he may have a teensy little grudge...oh, and Bobby & Jo? Ellen also bears a grudge, and she may well be scarier than a lord of Hell...

Many thanks also to my afternoon GM, TB42, as well as my fellow players, 'Zilla, sw3333, "Martin Skorsky" (sorry, didn't catch your name...I'm REALLY bad with names, actually), Nev, and Trev...I don't think I've laughed that hard at a game since Buzz's "Harry Potter & the Flagrant Violation of Copyright", heh. (Breaking the GM is fun! *g*)

And of course, many grateful thanks also go to Buzz & Curt for organizing and hosting another fantastic GameDay. This one was a blast, and I'm already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## sw3333 (Mar 16, 2008)

First of all, thanks to those who took part in the Star Wars Saga game in the morning and made my Gameday GMing debut a fun one. It's always a pleasure to run a game for a great group of gamers. I look forward to next time when our young, traumatized, kind-of-Dark-Side Padawan becomes a PC. 

CP, you played Phil wonderfully. And the Trandoshan, Krusskk Johnson (yes, that's his name), will from now on have a fear-of-heights drawback - it wouldn't be Star Wars without chasms. 

As for the afternoon Ghostbusters game ... you could not come up with those incredible coincidences (if that's what we're calling them) if you sat down and planned for a month. It's such a stupid system that makes for a hilarious game. To all of those we may have bothered while we cracked up, please accept a half-hearted apology. 

As always, thanks to Curt and Buzz for another great day.


----------



## Nazriel (Mar 16, 2008)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> Likewise, thanks to Curt and Buzz for doing such a great job--again.
> 
> Also, thank you to the folks who played in my PARANOIA game "WMD". I have not laughed that hard, or often, in a while. You were all great sports and it was a pleasure to play with you. I hope to run PARANOIA at every GameDay I can attend, so hopefully I'll see y'all in June!




Dibs on a perma-seat!

Thanks to Buzz, Curt, et al who make Gameday possible!


----------



## thalmin (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for coming out, we loved having you.

Thank you, Mark, for running a fun event. I think you broke TB's record for running overtime. And thanks to my fellow players, sorry I had to leave early.

And as always, thanks buzz for another well organized event, even thoough we tried throwing you a curve by moving all the tables.

Hey, maybe we could do this again sometime!   

p.s. Have a happy and safe St. Patty's Day, everyone.


----------



## Jade Fire (Mar 16, 2008)

Just a quick thank you to everyone involved with running Game Day.

Plus I had a fun time in both sw3333's Star Wars game, and WJMacGuffin's
Paranoia game.

Thank  you


----------



## Dfranco83 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

I wanted to say thank you to all my chummers for the SR4 game today and to HinterWelt for the fun Squirrels Game. 

Good Times


----------



## Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Let me know where to make any corrections on the captions of these photos as I mostly copy and pasted the stuff from this thread. I am sure there need to be some adjustments because of walk-ins and cancellations and such.  Grab a photo if you are in it and want it for your own use and Buzz feel free to add or link them the gameday site.  (My apologies in advance for the amateur photography.)


http://www.flickr.com/photos/24716818@N03/sets/72157604132262019/


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you Ninjacat, Laurie and I had a great time reprising our roles as Bobby and Jo.

Thanks to my afternoon group for making a great time of an insane adventure run by an evil DM. Maybe I'll find a way to plague future gameday PCs with the reformed Song of Entropy. (I wonder what her 4E stats would look like...   )

Tim, Laurie REALLY enjoyed your game and is trying to pull together some players even now.   

Thanks to Games Plus and Buzz!

Mark, thanks for not catching me looking too stupid in my pic this time.     But you still failed to catch the elusive face of Laurie on film.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 16, 2008)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for coming out, we loved having you.



Curt, every time we hold a Boston game day, I wish it could somehow have been in your store.

We thought of you here in Boston. Hope everyone had fun!


----------



## thalmin (Mar 17, 2008)

You are welcome to hold the Boston Gameday here, but we might have a problem with transportation.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 17, 2008)

PKitty, you're the one that got me hooked on Feng Shui, so I hope that someday, I'll see you once again gracing the wonderful place that is Games Plus.

Curt, thanks for once again opening your store to all of us, and for encouraging me to drop lots and lots of money on some minis and the Eberron book.  (Buzz, talk to WotC or Curt about your comission for selling the setting to me.)

Buzz, TB, thanks for running outstanding games.  Buzz, you definitely sold me on the setting.  TB, my sides were sort of sore this morning from laughing yesterday.  I'm not sure if guacamole will ever look the same to me after yesterday.  I'm not entirely sure why we stopped the ApocKERMIS yesterday--I mean, the dancing imps dug Mo-Do, and Dieter's generally a pretty dance-loving guy.

All my fellow gamedayers, thanks for making the day great as usual!


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2008)

Ah, time to bask in the afterglow now that I've had time to recover.

First off, my Gameday pics are up on flickr (tagging to come). Combined with the copious photos Mark took and Josh's anthropological study, this may be one of the most heavily-documented Gamedays ever!

Next, numbers: 36 plus Curt and myself, with maybe one or two more walk-ins who did not sign the signup sheet. Same as last Gameday, and about what we average, IIRC. I suspect that the summer Gameday will likely continue to be our biggest.

So...

Thanks once again to Curt and the crew at Games Plus. We are *incredibly* lucky to have such an awesome venue made available to us each time.

Thanks to all our volunteer GMs for their hard work. Without you, we'd all be sitting around playing _Settlers of Catan_ or something. 

Thanks to everyone who came to play. You are what Gameday is all about.

Specific thanks to Jordan (AstroCat), Jason (Trevalon), Wendy (Adareth), Mike (Dobe), and Rob (TB42) for playing in my Eberron game. Extra-double thanks to Rob for printing out those gorgeous color battlemaps; that added a *lot* to the experience. While I was bummed that a) we had to fast-forward at points, and 2) I ran over (Rob's influence, obviously!), I think everyone had a good time. I know I certainly did.

More thanks to Tim, Laurie, Adam (Cerebral Paladin), and Josh (Pvt. Patterson) for a rollicking game of _Hero's Banner_. I can honestly say that it was one of the best Gameday events in which I've ever participated. Laurie, in particular, was bringing some serious awesome. And the quote of the day for me was Tim asking Josh, "So, how to you want to poison your mother?"    I definitely want to see this run again.

Kudos, everyone. Thank you for being a part of Gameday!


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2008)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Sorry I couldn't make it today, came down with a cold yesterday that decided to keep me in bed.  Better to recuperate and not infect everyone else.
> 
> Catch you all next time.



No sweat, water-d. See you in the summer!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wheee...what a weekend!

Another great game day, everyone.  Big thanks to Curt for the space and Buzz for the plan.

Buzz, my first trip to the Ebberon setting was a blast (much like the colliding light rails.)  Much like every good hero needs theme music, every good investigator needs a warforged tank protector.  The beguiler class was pretty cool, too.  Another first for me.  Maybe next time the Skittle of Doom will be a more effective weapon, too.  (BTW, everyone, those new chocolate Skittles are iffy, at best.)  Fun adventure, though, and glad we were able to give Victor his comeuppance.  I guess that makes us the new best investigators in Sharn.  (Poor, poor Sharn.)

Good game, even though you ran five minutes long.  (My close proximity must've cramped your style.)

Ah, Ghostbusters.  Insanity prevails again!  Sure, the plot was derailed, but there was so much laughter in that little room that I can't help but feel the game was a success.

There were so many unbelievable coincidences in this game...it almost seems like you saw the adventure ahead of time!  I mean, seriously...dog lifting?  Jay Leno?  The four frog-riders of the ApoKERMIS meet their ultimate matches?  An asian midget who's often mistaken for Jackie Chan?  "Hey Newguy" saving the day?  And nobody really even noticing?

Great game, guys.  I'd like to thank Reidzilla (Reid), sw3333 (Josh), Redwind (Vince), Nev the Deranged (Dave), Jason (Trevalon Moonleirion), and Josh (Ninjacat) for making this game an absolute blast.  Without you guys, we surely would have never had:
-Excessive scuba gear wearing
-The Scary Butt Ghost story
-"I'm Wheeing down the pole."
-The Sphincter Spectre (And the accompanying Sphincter Spectre Detector)
-Jay Leno  (Perhaps the spookiest coincidence of all)
-Cinderella's "Don't Know What You've Got Until It's Gone"
-Dancing Imps
-The Ecto Enema
-"Your haunted package is shooting blanks."
-Hey Newguy saves the day...and no one really notices.
-Wai Mi uses a ghost trap like a rope dart.
-The Great Belch-off
-So much Guacamole
-Seriously...Jay Leno?

See...there's ample evidence of greatness right there.

Great gameday, everyone.  Can't wait until next time!


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 17, 2008)

I want to thank Buzz for his superior organization skills, as usual, and Curt for having all of us.

I also want to thank the folks who showed up for the Squirrels Ahoy and the following game of Squirrel Attack! The Boardgame. 

From Left to right: Donna, Daniel, Troy and Natalie (although I kept wanting to call her Natasha and she seemed o.k. with that).






My son, Theoden, and wife Linda joined us although Linda was kept busy making sure Theoden behaved. Thanks to all the players for being so understanding about having a 3 year old at the table. Both Linda and I appreciated that very much.





Finally, my players from last Gameday where I said I would write it up but somehow it got away from me. They are pictured here as they fight their way through horribly mutated and infected monsters at a base that has called for help a bit too late.





Thanks again to everyone and hope Fenril Knight enjoys his copy of Roma Imperious True20! Thanks to Mark for the Picture. 

Bill


----------



## rvalle (Mar 17, 2008)

Ahhh, Game Day. Just think, out last Game Day before 4th Ed comes out (right? I think that is right).

Thanks to Buzz for organizing and Games Plus for hosting and for having so many great things to buy.  

Thanks to Le Peeps Breakfast Club great conversation before the games started. Even if it did take Buzz 30 min to drink coffee and wake up. 

Thanks to McGuffin for running the 4th Ed. Shadowrun game. Its great to now be part of the Rich and Famous!

Thanks to Vyvyan Basterd for running that crazy high level Book of Nine Swords game. What a hoot! I now know where you got that 2nd part of your name from.  

It was very fun to see those BoNS game concepts in action. Though I think I messed up at least one thing every round! Wild and crazy. 

It was great fun, even if we did have to talk over that dang Ghostbusters table. And I kept wanting to watch the Squirrel game.  

Till next time!

rv


----------



## pucky (Mar 17, 2008)

*The battle to end all battles - or something like that*

I first want to thank everyone involved in Gameday.  I always have a great time and I look forward to them.

I enjoy many of Mark's games, but this was an especially good time because I got to game with Curt.  He's been the man behind the counter since I was begging my parents to drive me over to the old Games Plus location.  I've wanted to game with him for some time and I'm happy to say that it was everything I had hoped for.  He runs a mean cleric (especially when he has a griffon mount and a squad of golems!)

On to the battle... 

The sun rose that fateful day to witness a horde of vile, evil creatures sailing into our peaceful harbor.  They were intent on creating a beach head and driving through the pass into the comfortable human and elven lands found past the rocky shores.  The only thing standing in their way was a small dwarven hamlet, a crazy elven priest who was holed up in the pass, and some human rangers.  The horde came charging up the shore and after having one of their flying abberations shot out of the sky by some dwarven archers, decided they would have an easier time against the humans.  They tore into those rangers like a wolf into a rabbit.  The rangers fared well against the pests and cannon fodder the enemy threw at them, but broke under the assault of their heavier, shock troops.  

Meanwhile, since the horde was frightened of the dwarves, they sent their fearless undead into the hamlet and it was time for the dwarves to stop drinking and start fighting.  They pounded into the undead and then the second worst offense was committed.  The enemy had spilled dwarven blood on dwarven land (the worst offense is, of course, spilling a dwarf's ale).  With berserk fury, the dwarves pushed back the undead legion and they broke and ran back towards the beach.  By now, our allies and good friends, the halflings from beyond the pass had answer our call to arms and formed up with the crazy elf's golems to create an amazing L shaped defense.  After harrying the enemy, they fell back into a firm line and held against attack after attack by the shock troops.  It was truly amazing to see the little fellows holding back the tide of evil with such high morale.

With the undead on the run, the dwarves did a quick feint to reinforce the pass only to come screaming out at the enemies flank to relieve some pressure.  Leaving a score of rag tag humans to hold the hamlet and fall back to the pass if needed.  Seeing the fearful dwarves leave the hamlet to the humans, the undead legion counterattacked and the humans ran (typical).  Now surrounded on three sides by the undead, the horde's fliers and beastly animals, and their shock troops; the dwarves formed up into their dreaded square defensive position and prayed to Dwarven God of Chance - Lucky Stones.  

The golems pounded on the shock troops, the halflings kept harrassing them and the dwarves fought bravely on.  Breaking the fliers and then the beastly animals, the dwarves fell upon the undead with unmatched savagery.  Flanked by golems on one side and the dwarves on another as the bearded folk separated the enemy, the horde's lines quickly fell apart under the murderous hammer and anvil tactics.  Encouraged by their allies success, the halflings rushed the remaining enemy with the human riff-raff in tow (it is a credit to the halflings' leadership for rallying those humans) and chased down the last of the enemy.

Sadly, the day was won but at a heavy cost.  ...(begin sorrowful bag pipe music)...  Many halflings died in the forest that day along with two of the cleric's creations.  But 'tis the dwarves' passing that we feel so much grief.  Raise your mugs, for we toast the six fine dwarves that died that day on the hard rock shores of our hamlet.  After the humans routed instead of guarding their flank, the dwarves were too heavily outnumbered.  May Lucky Stones welcome them into his halls.  

(Oh, and the humans lost like 40 or 50 men, but they're like cockroaches, you kill one and there are 10 more hiding about somewhere.  I mean, how fast do they breed?  It takes ten of them to match a dwarf in killing, drinking, or working anyway so they got off easy.)


----------



## Gwen110 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, it was fun.  I can't get that computer's shy voice out of my head.  LOL.  Somewhat Hal like.


----------



## Gwen110 (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice photos.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Mar 18, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd, Buzz, et al,

Thanks for the kind words.  I had a great time playing with everyone in the Hero's Banner game.  Everyone was contributing and enthusiastic.  I can't really ask for more.

Same goes for everyone I played 1001 Nights with -- it was lots of fun. Thanks to Dave for organizing the event and feeding us.

I'll be posting the pictures I took to my Flickr account tomorrow.  Expect a link and some actual play threads to follow.

Best,
- Tim


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2008)

pucky said:
			
		

> On to the battle...





Well played!


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, time for pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tckoppang/2341798171/

Eventually the photostream transitions into pics from Go Play Peoria; so when you get to people you probably don't recognize, now you'll know why.


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2008)

Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> Ok, time for pictures:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tckoppang/2341798171/
> 
> Eventually the photostream transitions into pics from Go Play Peoria; so when you get to people you probably don't recognize, now you'll know why.





Nice pics.  The transition helps us keep in mind why we do this, doesn't it?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Nice pics.  The transition helps us keep in mind why we do this, doesn't it?




Except you guys always manage to get the pics that remind just how little hair I have left.   

I think my home mirror is glamered. I see much more hair on my head when I look into it.


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Except you guys always manage to get the pics that remind just how little hair I have left.
> 
> I think my home mirror is glamered. I see much more hair on my head when I look into it.





I've been told that the nose, ears and back don't really count.


----------



## buzz (Mar 18, 2008)

Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> Ok, time for pictures:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tckoppang/2341798171/
> 
> Eventually the photostream transitions into pics from Go Play Peoria; so when you get to people you probably don't recognize, now you'll know why.



So, is that Dave (Nev) in the same bandanna at both Gameday and Go Play Peoria? Spiff!

These are really nice pics, Tim. Thanks! I like that you focused on tighter shots of individuals; I always seem to just run around grabbing wide table shots.


----------



## Redwind (Mar 18, 2008)

I originally was not going to make it as I completely forgot and hadn't singed up.  Well, TracerBullet reminded me.  I was able to make lunch and the afternoon session.  I'm glad I did.  Ghost busters was chaos.  Funny as all get out.  1.Thanks to Buzz and Games plus for organizing and hosting.  2.  Ghost busters people, for shame!  We broke the GM, had too many coincidences, had too much fun, and made way too much noise, plus I'll never be the same, mentally, again!  Too much is too much.  This makes this my first post post post post toasties post.  To the Ghostbuster people, this should make sense.

moo


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks to Buzz for organizing the Gameday and Curt as well as everyone at Games Plus for being gracious hosts.

I also would like to thank Mark for his GMing skills, and my fellow players for a fun time.  I had a job fair earlier in the day, and may be the most overdressed gamer ever at a Gameday.

Looking forward to our summer Gameday.


----------



## SkyWill (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for a wonderful first full GamesDay event.  I can't wait until the next one!  I had a blast being the Head-Slicer for the StarWars game... maybe I'll pick up a core book from the shop sometime.  It was fun also being the rebounder for Gorak's soul in Vyvyan Basterd's D&D game.  

Until we meet again!


----------



## Adareth (Mar 23, 2008)

*Doh!!*



			
				HinterWelt said:
			
		

> I want to thank Buzz for his superior organization skills, as usual, and Curt for having all of us.
> 
> I also want to thank the folks who showed up for the Squirrels Ahoy and the following game of Squirrel Attack! The Boardgame.




First, to Buzz for the great Gameday organization as usual!  For the limited time that Dobe and I were there--for your game Buzz actually--we had a great time!  I'm not the tanking sort, but enjoying tanking away and saving the damsel in distress.  Plus, I didn't have to eat, drink or sleep   

Hinterwelt (Bill), Dobe (Mike) and I were EXTREMELY disappointed at having to bail for your evening game.  Our sincerest apologies!!!!!!  And after we requested one of the Squirrel games from the last gameday.   I will say though that the reason this post is late, is because we have just emerged from the family emergency we had to attend to that day <wipes forehead>.  Great timing I know, but unfortunately it popped up out of nowhere  

Regardless, thanks for posting the fun pics Buzz and to you Hinterwelt for posting last gameday pics of our campaign.

Looking forward to the next Gameday and have already marked it on our calendars!

Thanks again to all


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 25, 2008)

Wendy, no problem but I did miss you and Mike. Maybe we can get something going with the Squirrels down the road.

I am thinking of running a sequel to the last Roma adventure but with Roma True20 for next Gameday. Interested?

Bill


----------

